
Ask HN: What type of compensation for 'Technology Adviser' type role? - throwmeaway32
Hi,<p>-=My Background=-<p>- Software developer manager with 14 years experience in multiple software companies&#x2F;roles.<p>-=Situation background=-<p>- For the past 6 - 8 months I&#x27;ve been in contact with a person who owns a company, giving some tech advice, thoughts, advice.<p>- Company has been around for a year or 2.<p>- They already have tech in place but is outsourced and the founder is non-technical; so honestly they are not sure if they have good software&#x2F;are paying the right price etc.<p>- We&#x27;ve probably had contact 4-5 times.<p>- No payment or contract; although there has been vague talk of that in the future.<p>- I am perfectly happy with the chats we&#x27;ve had and it being casual&#x2F;relationship building at the moment.<p>- I quite enjoy the market the company is in and like the idea of some kind of more formal advisory role going forwards.<p>-=Question=-<p>- What&#x27;s the normal way in which compensation for this kind of role is handled? (It would be outside of my normal fulltime job). Some kind of retainer? A slice of equity? A nominal salary? Starbucks gift card....<p>- I&#x27;m not pressing hard for a position&#x2F;role but would like to have my ducks in a row incase the conversation presents itself.<p>Thanks
======
mtmail
I've seen advisors taking a fixed stock option package and/or regular fees in
exchange for being available. You'd be a technical advisor just like their
lawyer is their legal advisor so I'd structure it like a retainer plus hourly
cost. Aim high if they want to add you to their about-us page, investor
presentation or press release ([http://blog.mapjam.com/openstreetmap-founder-
steve-coast-joi...](http://blog.mapjam.com/openstreetmap-founder-steve-coast-
joins-mapjam-advisor/))

~~~
throwmeaway32
How would you calculate your hourly rate? same as if you were a contractor?
thanks btw

------
chapuexGris
Technical Advisor Salary (United States)
[http://www.payscale.com/research/US/Job=Technical_Advisor/Sa...](http://www.payscale.com/research/US/Job=Technical_Advisor/Salary)

Technical Advisor Salaries [https://www.glassdoor.com/Salaries/technical-
advisor-salary-...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Salaries/technical-advisor-
salary-SRCH_KO0,17.htm)

------
alain94040
Advisor to a startup: 0.25% to 0.75% vesting over two years. Time commitment
is in the 1 meeting a month to 1 meeting per quarter.

Take a look at this legal template:
[https://fi.co/contents/fast#](https://fi.co/contents/fast#)

